# Caliber's Concealed Carry Course



## RugRat (Nov 1, 2010)

I just took the course this past weekend and wanted to let people know my opinion. First, this is a great deal. For $100, you get a six month membership to Calibers to practice shooting and the instructor led course. While it is easy to read and learn the law, Kenny provided many good examples during the course discussion on when you may decide not to use deadly force. This is something I hadn't considered prior to the class, but will now use going forward. For example, it might be better in certain circumstances to retreat even so you are not required to do so by law or having your family close to you should impact your decisions in how you respond to a situation. 

I was impressed with the course and Kenny did an excellent job at making eight hours of instruction enjoyable. By the way, for those that are scheduling an appt with the Sheriff's office, they are running about a month out right now. The first available date for me was January 6th so make sure you call.


----------

